# Is My Swordtail Pregnant?



## H3RBAL (Apr 28, 2011)

I have noticed that my swordtail belly has gotten really big and she has that black spot near her bottom, but then it seems like her belly has gone down but she still has the black spot. Is She Pregnant?


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

It can depend, did she ever have the black (gravid) spot before? If not then it is likely she is pregnant. You could post a picture to see if anyone can confirm for sure. 

If not you will have to wait the time around 3 weeks to see if she drops fry or not to know for certain lol


----------

